

Tamil Nadu govt slaps Rs 2,400 cr tax demand notice on Nokia - easyname
http://www.business-standard.com/article/pti-stories/tamil-nadu-govt-slaps-rs-2-400-cr-tax-demand-notice-on-nokia-114032100934_1.html

======
dganti
The Indian gov is such a farce as far as its policies are concerned regarding
business. Vodafone, Formula One, Coal block allocation... ugh. What a gov !

Hope things change when the highly regarded Modi comes into power.

